# Best Anti Parasite Med



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

I lost 1/2 my tank of Mbuna because I used a (IMO) lousy brand of anti parasite (it is XXX : Copper Safe). I did PWCs and then dosed 1/4 and still got deaths.

It works but at a costly price.
I blame myself and the medicine.

Now I plan to do plenty of research before buying any medicines.

I think the Top rated for Anti bacteria and Fungus would be Primafix and Melafix, but what is your say on the best Anti-Parasite ? Im talking about about a total wipe out of internal and external parasites, and their stupid offsprings WITHOUT harming the friendly Bios.

So far I only got Jungle Parasite Clear Tank Buddies (As I did a 'top rated' search on its website) , API and Interpet (Judging by them being famous companies.)

Any one else can help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh jeez, I would rate Jungle products at the bottom of the barrel, and a borderline rip-off. To combat internal parasites, I've had consistent success with Seachem's Metronidazole. If your fish have clear stringy poo, then use this. As for external parasites, I've never had that problem since I believe that a healthy fish can combat most of them. Only when their immune system is weakened are they succeptible (including ich). But again, I would try the Seachem meds. They are far more pure than the other meds I've seen available. They cost a little more than you'd like to pay, but their effectiveness is unrivaled.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

When I used Copper Safe in the past it was my experience that it was rather slow to work. My first line of defense for mbuna is salt (all the time, not just as a treatment), but I haven't had mbuna for awhile so I'll let those who are up-to-date on meds answer your question.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I prefer non-iodized salt over commercial meds 9x out of 10.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

I read that a 3% salt treatment will remove any external parasite but what if the problem affects most of the tank mates? Is there a medicine that will treat ALL kinds of internal and external parasite? without harming the bio filter?
Thanks


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I recommend trying CLOUT or HEXAMIT. Both contains metronidozale, the active ingredient that combats such problems.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

hmmm I will read up on the products. thx for the recommendation!


----------

